# Documented Breeding of Caribe



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I've read some articles online that Caribe have been bred in an Aquarium.
Also read a hint of of it on Aquascape.

Are their any pics at all of this? Just wndering is all.
I may try to breed them.
But not until I have a 10x3 footprint tank and large wildcaught Caribe.








A guy can dream y'know.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

search the forum..there are posts and pix on how to breed caribe..many members have done it already..


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

ILLdose13 said:


> search the forum..there are posts and pix on how to breed caribe..*many members have done it already*..


are you sure about that????


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Ya, i would like to see this. i know i was reading that some guy was going to attempt it, but it was never followed up that he did.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ILLdose13 said:


> search the forum..there are posts and pix on how to breed caribe..many members have done it already..


I have yet to see it happen, and i have been on the board for years. You might be talking about reds....


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya breeding anything other than reds would be a shot in the dark, Tough as hell. GL though, I hope you do it man


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Caribe have been bred in aquriums before, not new news.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

rocker said:


> Caribe have been bred in aquriums before, not new news.


Go on...
Links would be great.
Links with Pics even better!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

exactly- I never heard of it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive heard of lots of lots of p's bewing bred but ive never seen proof (pics/vids) except for s. mac.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> ive heard of lots of lots of p's bewing bred but ive never seen proof (pics/vids) except for s. mac.


Exactly.
Is why I thought what better place to get info than you guys!
Maybe I should contact the OPEFE regarding this?
Maybe Ill get a straighter answer? Maybe?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> ive heard of lots of lots of p's bewing bred but ive never seen proof (pics/vids) except for s. mac.


Exactly.
Is why I thought what better place to get info than you guys!
Maybe I should contact the OPEFE regarding this?
Maybe Ill get a straighter answer? Maybe?
[/quote]

Why not just go read the pages about it instead of contacting them? It states right on the website that they have been bred. Do more research before you ask questions.....

http://www.opefe.com/cariba.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They have been bred in captivity. It isnt a common thing...but it has been done. Just because people dont post about it on a forum or video tape it doesnt mean it hasnt been done. There are people that actually care more about the fish then the need for internet stroking.....so just because they dont splash their accomplishment all over the internet doesnt mean it didnt happen.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They have been bred in captivity. It isnt a common thing...but it has been done. Just because people dont post about it on a forum or video tape it doesnt mean it hasnt been done. There are people that actually care more about the fish then the need for internet stroking.....so just because they dont splash their accomplishment all over the internet doesnt mean it didnt happen.


Thats one way of putting it. A mean way of saying it though.








How about having them as inspiration to others and the sorts?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> They have been bred in captivity. It isnt a common thing...but it has been done. Just because people dont post about it on a forum or video tape it doesnt mean it hasnt been done. There are people that actually care more about the fish then the need for internet stroking.....so just because they dont splash their accomplishment all over the internet doesnt mean it didnt happen.


Thats one way of putting it. A mean way of saying it though.








How about having them as inspiration to others and the sorts?








[/quote]

If there was someone breeding caribe currently... I'm sure they would prefer to continue to be on the only. There are more advantages than disadvantages to keep the information private.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

like said, its very hard to get them to breed because they need almost perfect natural conditions...ive heard about having to cover 40% of one side of the tank VERY HEAVILY PLANTED, you have to simulate wet/dry season...there are a bunch of factors to this


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

Is there anyone in the forums that has actually bred them?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They have been bred in captivity. It isnt a common thing...but it has been done. Just because people dont post about it on a forum or video tape it doesnt mean it hasnt been done. There are people that actually care more about the fish then the need for internet stroking.....so just because they dont splash their accomplishment all over the internet doesnt mean it didnt happen.


if you do not post your findings or accomplishments, it truely did not happen. people that attempt the imossible NEED to show their evidence not gloat but because they have a deire and active role to perdure their craft. have people bred caribe, maybe what i believe the people are trying to ask for the proof or the documents. and if those documents do not exist, they it has never been done unless you want to start believing sceince fiction tales instead of science, Mr. Cruise


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

joefish219 said:


> They have been bred in captivity. It isnt a common thing...but it has been done. Just because people dont post about it on a forum or video tape it doesnt mean it hasnt been done. There are people that actually care more about the fish then the need for internet stroking.....so just because they dont splash their accomplishment all over the internet doesnt mean it didnt happen.


if you do not post your findings or accomplishments, it truely did not happen. people that attempt the imossible NEED to show their evidence not gloat but because they have a deire and active role to perdure their craft. have people bred caribe, maybe what i believe the people are trying to ask for the proof or the documents. and if those documents do not exist, they it has never been done *unless you want to start believing sceince fiction tales instead of science, Mr. Cruise*
[/quote]
lol. now I can't stop laughing.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I breed caribes.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

rocker said:


> I breed caribes.


Of course you do...
*starts to doubt everything rocker has said to date*


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

get a 10000gal tank they should breed


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i do think it is possible in the home aquarium (meaning under 200gal) to breed them if the conditions are right
sine there arnt many "documented" cases you cant get much info from that on the thing you need to do and the things that arnt nessisary so you have to simulate pretty much everything

eventually i would like to try to breed them but instead of looking for documented cases i just read up on the Rio Orinoco, where they live


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

The P profiles say Cariba breeding in captivity is rare, if I remember correctly. I have only seen a hand full of Natts breeding on here. Not every P breeder is on here. But I would love to see cariba fry some day! Hope one of you pull it off!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

honestly i dont think its as difficult as people make it out to be since people may own caribas but very few simulate their natural conditions and such and caribas arnt event that commen so there is a limited amount of people that have acess to them to even try to breed them
and since you cant tell the sexes apart you may be tying to breed them with a group of all female or all male piranhas

but just like any fish even if you got a male and female and simulate natural conditions they still may not breed just like many people have reds and only few of them breed and even less people have caribas


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> *if you do not post your findings or accomplishments, it truely did not happen.* people that attempt the imossible NEED to show their evidence not gloat but because they have a deire and active role to perdure their craft. have people bred caribe, maybe what i believe the people are trying to ask for the proof or the documents. and if those documents do not exist, they it has never been done unless you want to start believing sceince fiction tales instead of science, Mr. Cruise


Next time I talk to Jim on the phone I will let him know that unless he comes on this forum and posts "I did it" with pictures then it didnt happen. Breeding cariba was just like breeding any other fish to him...and how he has moved onto breeding other "cant be bred" fish in the hobby. Trust me...he bred them. I have seen the pictures. I have talked with him at length about it. With these baby cariba showing up...I would not be surprised if someone else is breeding them now









Honestly....I dont think Jim cares if you believe he bred them or not. If you want to think they havent been bred...I doubt he will be loosing any sleep over it. I only posted because some were questioning if it had been done....and I know that it has.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I read a thing on p-Fury or it was a link to how to breed them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

theres a thing on opefe that says how to breed them; it is info provided by Jim of lurking in the weeds lfs


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

found it.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Well post it then lol


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *if you do not post your findings or accomplishments, it truely did not happen.* people that attempt the imossible NEED to show their evidence not gloat but because they have a deire and active role to persure their craft. have people bred caribe, maybe what i believe the people are trying to ask for the proof or the documents. and if those documents do not exist, they it has never been done unless you want to start believing sceince fiction tales instead of science, Mr. Cruise


Next time I talk to Jim on the phone I will let him know that unless he comes on this forum and posts "I did it" with pictures then it didnt happen. Breeding cariba was just like breeding any other fish to him...and how he has moved onto breeding other "cant be bred" fish in the hobby. Trust me...he bred them. I have seen the pictures. I have talked with him at length about it. With these baby cariba showing up...I would not be surprised if someone else is breeding them now









Honestly....I dont think Jim cares if you believe he bred them or not. If you want to think they havent been bred...I doubt he will be loosing any sleep over it. I only posted because some were questioning if it had been done....and I know that it has.
[/quote]

i never said come on this forum or any blog or any internet site. i am simply saying that if a person accomplishes something worthy of discussion in the subject of research or science. they almost have a responsiblity to express this data in a formal way. AND NO OFFENSE, pfury is not that formal. and whoever Jim is tell him good job and don;t lose sleep over me.


----------



## Nutsack (Jan 7, 2004)

Funny everytime this comes up we here about that one dude that did it and then argue about it. Did someone breed caribe? If you read this site then yes. Has anything been documented? No.

Here's the definition of documented for those who forgot









tr.v. (-měnt') doc·u·ment·ed, doc·u·ment·ing, doc·u·ments 
To furnish with a document or documents.
To support (an assertion or claim, for example) with evidence or decisive information.
To support (statements in a book, for example) with written references or citations; annotate.

doc·u·ment (dŏk'yə-mənt) Pronunciation Key 
n. 
A written or printed paper that bears the original, official, or legal form of something and can be used to furnish decisive evidence or information.
Something, such as a recording or a photograph, that can be used to furnish evidence or information.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think that his breeding of caribe was documented for specific people but just not for the public

i do beleive that he did breed caribe but i havnt seen proof so i cant be compleatly sure while someone who has seen proof can be sure


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> i think that his breeding of caribe was documented for specific people but just not for the public
> 
> i do beleive that he did breed caribe but i havnt seen proof so i cant be compleatly sure while someone who has seen proof can be sure


I haven't seen any evidence that they have been bred, but Grosse Gurke saying they have is enough assurance for me


----------

